# Small irritations which change you into Mr Hyde



## qwertyman (Jan 11, 2021)

So I go into The supermarket, masked, socially distancing, calm and collected.  I see a notice:* 

PICK and Choose five fruits for 2Euros.* 

Perfect for my needs, I take a plastic bag from a roll. I note they are bio-degradable. I feel like clapping. This has become, for me, a very rare,  good shopping experience. I  put down the baskets in order to open the bag.

Because these bio-bags are new to manufacturing they do not have that small overlapping which allow easy opening when fresh from the dispenser. 

No matter, I will roll the bag between my thumb and finger to form ridges which will offer a separation opportunity which I can exploit.

Ridges form... but there is no separation.

No matter, I will lick my thumb and finger in the never-fail variation of the above.
I stick out my tongue to receive the digits and lick the inside of the mask.


----------



## Hector (Jan 11, 2021)

When people lick their fingers, which is done by everybody on the planet, so I don't get along with anyone.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 11, 2021)

I think Dr. Jekyll was the good one?


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 11, 2021)

Typing a password wrong multiple times. 

I always get so frustrated but never think to just slow down my typing.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 12, 2021)

ppsage said:


> I think Dr. Jekyll was the good one?



Thanks, pp, you are correct. It just goes to show the pressure of opening packaging is effecting mental health.


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2021)

ppsage said:


> I think Dr. Jekyll was the good one?


Yep thanks, pp. I've updated the title.


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2021)

People who come over to talk to you when you are in the car. They stand expectantly, leaning on the vechile while they wait for you to open the window then they lean in.... No mask or social distancing, nada.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 12, 2021)

Qwertyman, pick up some moisture from where the produce is gently misted inside its vertical slumber showcase, that gets the bags started no problem...BUT!

...the produce that has been so diligently misted is also soaking wet so that when you get something (like kale) from the top of the display, water soaks your hand and immediately runs down(up) your sleeve. That droplet is highly motivated to try and get all the way to your armpit. Nothing like a soggy sleeve for the rest of your shopping. And hands so wet you could open every plastic bag in the place. Maybe I should have charged people a quarter to do so.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 13, 2021)

Well thought through, Foxee. I would willingly pay your air-fair and five star accommodation to accompany myself or Lady Qwerty on a shopping expedition.

This offer includes a ‘plus one’ - providing, ‘the plus one’ is of sufficient stature to reach the top shelf,  and have no missing digits.

I wish to make clear I have no personal experience of top-shelf shopping in whatever supermarket, magazine stall, or corner shop I have visited.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 13, 2021)

BrandonTheWriter said:


> Typing a password wrong multiple times.
> 
> I always get so frustrated but never think to just slow down my typing.



Dear Brandon, I don't want to confuse you but the password 'wrong' would be considered unsafe and I don't think  'wrong, wrong, wrong' improves it's vulnerability.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2021)

qwertyman said:


> Well thought through, Foxee. I would willingly pay your air-fair and five star accommodation to accompany myself or Lady Qwerty on a shopping expedition.
> 
> This offer includes a ‘plus one’ - providing, ‘the plus one’ is of sufficient stature to reach the top shelf,  and have no missing digits.
> 
> I wish to make clear I have no personal experience of top-shelf shopping in whatever supermarket, magazine stall, or corner shop I have visited.


'Top shelf' shopping is limited for me to whatever is on the edge of that top shelf otherwise I have to beg a tall person (I almost typo'd 'bed' there which would be an option but if that was required I would just opt to substitute a lower-shelf item instead) or climb which is dangerous in all kinds of ways. And, hey, a good addition to this thread!

Not to mention that, should I accept your very gracious offer I would have to deal with TSA and other rigors of travel and that pushes me so far into Mr. Hyde territory that I would need to be caught in a butterfly net and put into a rubber room for twenty-four hours before any shopping could be accomplished.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 13, 2021)

qwertyman said:


> Dear Brandon, I don't want to confuse you but the password 'wrong' would be considered unsafe and I don't think  'wrong, wrong, wrong' improves it's vulnerability.



I literally had to read your post at least five times to understand you were joking. That took me a while. I need more Coffee. :coffeescreen:


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2021)

And then there is that moment when you get into a nice bath and realize that you did not get a towel. Yeah, just did that.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 13, 2021)

Foxee said:


> And then there is that moment when you get into a nice bath and realize that you did not get a towel. Yeah, just did that.



I have done that more times than I'd like to admit.

It is thankfully not an issue living alone. 

Living with your parents though? Yeah, almost had a heart attack upon the realisation. Having to quickly sneak to get a towel without being seen completely naked.


----------



## Lumiiberry (Jan 13, 2021)

When my cat wakes me up before my alarm. I love him, but he's such a jerk sometimes. It doesn't help that his meow is so high-pitched, too.


----------



## SueC (Jan 14, 2021)

Not being understood; spending more time than I have trying to explain my POV to someone who I think is smart enough to get it, but doesn't for one reason or another.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 14, 2021)

SueC said:


> Not being understood; spending more time than I have trying to explain my POV to someone who I think is smart enough to get it, but doesn't for one reason or another.



I feel this way about jokes too.

If I have to explain a joke to someone it completely ruins it. :neutral:


----------



## Kehlida (Jan 14, 2021)

As a retail worker, I am extremely annoyed by food cans that are not designed to connect when stacked. Seriously, what is the point? They just slide around, fall over, and it's a whole hot mess.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 15, 2021)

SueC said:


> Not being understood; spending more time than I have trying to explain my POV to someone who I think is smart enough to get it, but doesn't for one reason or another.



I don't quite get that.  Let us define your terms


----------



## SueC (Jan 15, 2021)

qwertyman said:


> I don't quite get that.  Let us define your terms



Oh you know, when something seems so clear to you and you try to find the words to tell another person about an idea or plan or thought, and they just can't grab what you are saying. So you keep trying and the more you try, the worse it gets. Mine usually run along the lines of "deep thought," like an ideal or concept that is new or a way of looking at something old with new eyes. My point of view (POV) is sometimes misunderstood. I once had a friend read a story I was really excited about, and the friend could not understand the story at all, which was very frustrating. LOL. Or I make choices that no one understands.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 15, 2021)

SueC said:


> Oh you know, when something seems so clear to you and you try to find the words to tell another person about an idea or plan or thought, and they just can't grab what you are saying. So you keep trying and the more you try, the worse it gets. Mine usually run along the lines of "deep thought," like an ideal or concept that is new or a way of looking at something old with new eyes. My point of view (POV) is sometimes misunderstood. I once had a friend read a story I was really excited about, and the friend could not understand the story at all, which was very frustrating. LOL. Or I make choices that no one understands.


This is my experience, too. I've explained some line of reasoning to people before and more than once the reply was a silence long enough to get a little awkward and then, "You think too much."

Isn't that what brains are for? Why not enjoy having them?


----------



## SueC (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxee said:


> This is my experience, too. I've explained some line of reasoning to people before and more than once the reply was a silence long enough to get a little awkward and then, "You think too much."
> 
> Isn't that what brains are for? Why not enjoy having them?


Yes! I have been told I am a deep thinker too! I love exploring different options, but sometimes it's hard to find a listener. Now I have found one! Yay!


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxee said:


> Isn't that what brains are for? Why not enjoy having them?



Funny you should say that, I was feeling a little dizzy t'other day and the Quack sent me for a brain scan... and they couldn't find it.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 15, 2021)

qwertyman said:


> Funny you should say that, I was feeling a little dizzy t'other day and the Quack sent me for a brain scan... and they couldn't find it.


LOL well, the first time I got fingerprinted for my new employer it didn't work and I was sent back to try again. Second time the FBI just sent me a letter saying that I have no prints so I guess I'm a ghost. Want to team up? All we need is someone who's heartless and we have a merry crew to do...something. Be in a novel, probably.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxee said:


> This is my experience, too. I've explained some line of reasoning to people before and more than once the reply was a silence long enough to get a little awkward and then, "You think too much."
> 
> Isn't that what brains are for? Why not enjoy having them?



Perhaps they have a point, at least in my case. I definitely do think _too much.

_It's part of the reason I have so much social anxiety.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 15, 2021)

Foxee said:


> LOL well, the first time I got fingerprinted for my new employer it didn't work and I was sent back to try again. Second time the FBI just sent me a letter saying that I have no prints so I guess I'm a ghost. Want to team up? All we need is someone who's heartless and we have a merry crew to do...something. Be in a novel, probably.



if everyone brought a yellow brick we might get somewhere. Wouldn’t that be wizard?


----------



## Xander416 (Jan 18, 2021)

People that pronounce the word coupon as "Q-pon." It makes me want to punch them at times, I kid you not.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 19, 2021)

People who say, 'You can't HAVE your cake and eat it.'

You HAVE your cake and then you eat it. Both are accomplished. Therefore you can do both.

Instead of, 'KEEP your cake and eat it '....you eat the cake, it has been eaten... ergo you can't KEEP it as well.


----------



## PiP (Jan 19, 2021)

Members who ask questions on the Research board and then never 'thank' those who have taken the time to reply. Maybe they don't realise the 'like' and 'thanks' buttons exist? :scratch:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 19, 2021)

Self-service checkouts.  Fortunately, we have strict gun controls in this country.  I can imagine me shooting out the screens.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 19, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> Self-service checkouts.  Fortunately, we have strict gun controls in this country.  I can imagine me shooting out the screens.


Oh my gosh, YES, I'll usually opt to stand in a pretty long line to have an actual human cashier (and hopefully bagger) as the self-service checkout stations and I do not get along. 

The system likes to announce what each purchase is so loud that I feel like the whole store has been alerted on the PA system to what I'm buying ("Attention shoppers, she bought the olive oil that was NOT ON SALE!")

The system gets confused, "Put your GIANT EAGLE MILK on the belt...remove item from belt...WAIT FOR HELP!"

So I end up standing under the flashing yellow light with a gallon of milk in my hand and when the person shows up to get the machine unstuck I look like this: :grumpy:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 19, 2021)

Foxee said:


> Oh my gosh, YES, I'll usually opt to stand in a pretty long line to have an actual human cashier (and hopefully bagger) as the self-service checkout stations and I do not get along.
> 
> The system likes to announce what each purchase is so loud that I feel like the whole store has been alerted on the PA system to what I'm buying ("Attention shoppers, she bought the olive oil that was NOT ON SALE!")
> 
> ...




Some of them announce what you're buying?  I've not had that before.  Cue the world knowing that the Catholic woman just bought condoms or the Muslim guy just bought a couple of beers.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 19, 2021)

UP TO... 

As in ‘Up to 90% cheaper...’

Probably 1% cheaper?


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 19, 2021)

People that correct your spelling online. I'll spell correctly when I feel like it and it needs to be proper. Sometimes I enjoy typing without thinking too deeply about it. Maybe it makes me look dumber, but it's not like any of it matters, really. Just another post in a sea of internet posts.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 20, 2021)

When the son is dragging his feet getting ready to leave and the bus driver makes a California stop (a rolling stop that any traffic cop alive will ticket you for if you do it at a stop sign) and takes off while I'm still saying, "There's the bus!" and trying to hustle the boy out the door.

And I get an unexpected 40-minute drive when I've got other things to do.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 20, 2021)

Americans pointing out my English spelling in incorrect
you are using a different setting in Microsoft Word
Look at your word spell checker before casting that stone
Mine gives suggestions of the originating colour


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 20, 2021)

Phone’s keyboards, 2021 the phones have the ability to indirectly boil my blood. 
I laugh hysterically evil, I see glimpses of the future, my phones insides are in pieces and suddenly I am too.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 24, 2021)

Jk_Sl said:


> Phone’s keyboards, 2021 the phones have the ability to indirectly boil my blood.
> I laugh hysterically evil, I see glimpses of the future, my phones insides are in pieces and suddenly I am too.



I hate typing on a phone, too. I don't understand how the younger generation is so fast at it.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 25, 2021)

BrandonTheWriter said:


> I hate typing on a phone, too. I don't understand how the younger generation is so fast at it.



So true, it can be quite annoying. 
They can be so slow and end ruining everything you’ve typed out. 

J.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 25, 2021)

I am so slow and inaccurate at phone-typing, I decided the recipient should receive advanced notice of typos and snail-paced replies.

To warn of this shortcoming I rather cleverly changed my email address to  _cleftstick@etc._ 

Nobody replied except for one moron who offered a free two week trial membership to- 'Self flagellation for beginners.' - bring a friend.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe we should make a story of how phone’s keyboards are slowly driving us over the edge.  

J.


----------



## nighthighway (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone and everyone who has ketchup with their pizza. Like, why?


----------



## druid12000 (Jan 31, 2021)

There is an onramp to the highway I use to go to work. This particular onramp is about a quarter of a mile long (for whatever reason, because most in this state are so short they kick the anxiety into the stratosphere), so plenty of time to get up to the speed limit for the highway, right? No, no, no, silly person, it's an invitation to take your sweet time, maybe do your banking on your phone or prepare a casserole. I sh*t you not, I once saw a guy reading a newspaper while driving it.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 31, 2021)

My dog drinking her water f@@@@@@@k [emoji136][emoji23][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 8, 2021)

Actors who think whispering is acting.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Feb 8, 2021)

Face masks [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
Loud food chewing [emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji23]


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 10, 2021)

Soya Sauce, Tabasco, Lea Perrins (Worcester Sauce), Angostura Bitters. These are all marketed in small bottles...with the label wrapped all the way round the bottle...result? 

You don't know if they are empty full or what?

You don't know at what angle to tip the bottle to get the required quantity. Maybe somebody else in the household has made a gallon of Pink Gin and the Angostura bottle is completely empty, eh?

As if I didn't have enough problems!

I've got another one about cheese, but it'll have to wait, the canary has got out of it's cage and is headbutting the fridge


----------

